# chausson twist 3



## francepops (Mar 14, 2010)

hi anybody any information . ie actual .ie have the van or one of its other versions. and anyone bught it left hand drive in france as i am thinking of getting a left hooker as i have a second home in france in the charent just south of angouleme,

are van conversions a lot better on fuel as i intend to do a lot off miles/km. and any other information as i am new to motorhomes.i am an old tugger .
thanks bob


----------

